# Easy candied carrots



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2020)

EASY CANDIED CARROTS

INGREDIENTS
four – six Large Carrots, cut in 4” lengths and sliced lengthwise
one stick butter
three-quarter cup dark Karo syrup.
1 1/2 cups Brown sugar
Pinch of salt.
Water

place carrots in a deep skillet and add water to just cover.
Cut butter into patties and dot around the carrots. Sprinkle with the salt.

Bring the water just to the boil, then add the Karo evenly over the carrots.
Reduce heat to medium-low, cover and cook for 20 min.
Remove lid.
Increase heat to medium.
Add the brown sugar, sprinkling it evenly over the carrots. Simmer another 20 min. ,  more or less, uncovered, until the broth becomes sticky and slightly thick.
This sometimes takes a little while, but it will happen. If you are patient.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2020)

Could this work?  Same tecipe, but without the water
  Place carrot, butter, and syrup in a microwave-safe bowl.  Cook covered in microwave until the carrpts are done to your likind (about 4 min. in my microwabe).  Add brown sugar and stir.  Heat another two minutes.  

What do you think?  Or do the carrots need to cook longer to absorb the sugar?  In what I'm proposing, the carrots would be glazed, rather than candied.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh, and your picture is gorgeous.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2020)

I dunno ;
Why don't you try it, flesh out a recipe, and post it under "Glazed Carrots" ?


Oh, and the pic is cropped from last night's dinner pic...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2020)

Hmmm, I can't imagine cooking carrots for 40 min, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 30, 2020)

I use a method I used from Jacques Pepin that involves carrots in very little water with butter and brown sugar. Simmer until the carrots are cooked and the water has almost evaporated. Then shake the pan to coat the carrots with the butter and sugar combination. I use the baby carrots and they cook in just a few minutes.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks delicious LT.

Not as high in calories as I thought. Too high for me a while longer but looking forward to being able to eat stuff like this again.

Assuming six 2.5 oz carrots and six servings per recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> I use a method I used from Jacques Pepin that involves carrots in very little water with butter and brown sugar. Simmer until the carrots are cooked and the water has almost evaporated. Then shake the pan to coat the carrots with the butter and sugar combination. I use the baby carrots and they cook in just a few minutes.




I do the same Andy, although I add some fresh lemon juice. It really brightens them up.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 30, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I do the same Andy, although I add some fresh lemon juice. It really brightens them up.



Good tip.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 30, 2020)

LT.  Your carrot recipe makes my false teeth hurt and gives me dibeetus.  The picture results looks good tho.

I have mostly been making oven roasted/ basted carrots until reading Andy's sauce pan tip.  Much faster and the results are the same. Put any herbs in when the carrots go in the pan.

Edit.  I just read Skillet Licker's applied Nutrition table.  Pretty good. Not bad.  I  wonder what the carrots would be like with a wee bit of molasses instead of Karo.  Not use  as much as the molasses flavor would overwhelm.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 31, 2020)

I find carrots to be naturally sweet, so I rarely add sugar when I'm cooking them. Maybe a scant tablespoon of brown sugar or a drizzle of honey to a pound when I roast them, but that's about it. But if you enjoy them this way, have at it. 



Kayelle said:


> Hmmm, I can't imagine cooking carrots for 40 min, but maybe that's just me.


Stove-top usually takes me about 10 minutes; roasted in the oven takes 20, up to 30 if they're really woody. I try to not buy the woody ones.


----------

